# Can I Use DAP Kwik Seal?



## CyberBob

I want to attach gravel to my plant bases. They are the normal clear kind that you have to bury under the gravel. I'm wanting to be able to just place them in the tank and have them blend in. My loaches keep moving them around and I think this would make it too heavy to move or at least when they did move them, it wouldn't look as bad.

My question is ...

I have a tube of DAP Kwik Seal Kitchen & Bath Ahesive Calk, Clear, 18008.
Would it be safe to use this?

Product Site:
http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=7

Technical Bulletin:
http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00077120.pdf

Material Data Information Sheet:
http://www.dap.com/docs/msds/00010019001_english.pdf

Thanks ahead of time. I usually use the stuff from the pet store, but they are out of it and won't get more for a while. I have this tube leftover from a job I did recaulking the drain in my tub.


----------



## funlad3

No dice.

"caulk is mildew resistant" is NOT a good thing to have in your tank. 

Krazy Glue Gel is okay to use though! The main "ingredient" is cyanoacrylate which is fine in tanks and even cures underwater!


----------



## emc7

agree with above assessment. "proprietary" ingredients at low levels that are not volatile or toxic to humans don't have to show up on the label. You have to go by clues like 'anit-mildew". There may be fish safe anti-mildew caulk, but there is at least one anti-mildew additive that kills fish, so don't take a chance.


----------



## CyberBob

That's what made me think twice also. Better safe then sorry.
I was thinking that if I let it cure for a full week, then soak in water for 48hours before adding it to the tank ... that it might be safe. Still no go ya think?


----------



## emc7

I'd use either a 2 part epoxy or aquarium sealant


----------



## funlad3

Sadly no for the Kwik Seal. It will leach out the anti mildew chemical for years to come, so it's useless for aquatic use.


----------



## CyberBob

funlad3 said:


> Sadly no for the Kwik Seal. It will leach out the anti mildew chemical for years to come, so it's useless for aquatic use.


DOH! Thanks 

I'll just tie some fishing weights to the bases then. I've been doing that for years whenever I would lose a base, etc. Just gotta be sure you get the shiny bullet style, the raw lead type that crimp on are definetly not good to use. I think the shiny ones are lead also, but the casing looks like aluminum.

*Update:*
I have attached the weights to the plants and placed them all back in the tanks. The loaches instantly went over to re-arrange the plants. I used 1 oz weights and they just aren't quite big enough to move 1 oz LOL. When they do grow up and can move them around, at least the plants will always be right side up when moved around hehe.


----------



## lohachata

go to your local home improvment store and look at all of the clear silicone sealants...
make sure it does not state mold or mildew resistant..dap does make a silicone sealant that is usable on aquariums..i have used it many times..also look at the GE sealant..


----------



## P.senegalus

funlad3 said:


> No dice.
> 
> "caulk is mildew resistant" is NOT a good thing to have in your tank.
> 
> Krazy Glue Gel is okay to use though! The main "ingredient" is cyanoacrylate which is fine in tanks and even cures underwater!


My goldfish use to uproot and move all my decorations. Is the plain krazy glue okay to use, or does it have to be the gel kind? 

I asked because I have some of the regular krazy glue already.


----------



## CyberBob

In years past I've used the standard "super glue" and my fish have never shown any signs of anything bad. I would usually suggest using hot glue if you can though.

But, I have used the dollar store super glue many times. Just be sure to let it dry overnight. I also let in soak in a cup of water for a few hours. That way I figure that any toxins will have leaked out if there are any. Like FunLad said ... cyanoacrylate is what you are looking for basically. That's a fancy word for an acrylic if I'm not mistaken by the way  The main ingredient in the "coral glue" is cyanoacrylate by the way, they just charge you more and call it special 
Do a google for "cyanoacrylate" and you'll find out a lot about the crazy glue. Pun intended.

But if you are just worried about plants being uprooted, you can always just tie some fishing weights on the bases. You want the shiny ones, usually "bullet" style. My loaches will still try to move them, but they can't seem to move them very far hehe.

How are you planning to keep the decor in place with super glue? Are you planning to glue them to the glass? I would advise against that. If you ever need to remove it from the glass, there is a good chance you will break the glass or at least crack it. I was just trying to glue some of the gravel into the plastic bases. That wouldn't stop them from moving them around, but at least it would look a bit better and would keep the plants properly aligned.


----------



## emc7

When you use a polymer for a tank, you want one that react completely are cures into a single large molecule that won't dissolve in water. Acrylics with peroxide intiators and epoxies with amine should both work. So should hot glue that is a solid at aquarium temps, but read the fine print for additives like dyes. Heavy plastic dissolved in solvent (think varnish,) are ok if and only if you drive off all the solvent. I Agree with the soak and wash advice to remove residual uncured material. When you can't smell or taste anything, it is likely fish safe. Avoid any chemistry that works by losing water such as 'condensation' reactions such as EVA/PVA copolymers and latex paints. Avoid elmers glue, avoid Gorilla glue for submersed applications (ok to use outside tanks and filters). There is a 'aquarium putty' which supposed even cures underwater. I'm not a fan of caulk for submersed applications. It isn't intended to be submersed long-term and it just has way too many ingredients, not all of them disclosed. But I don't mean aquarium sealants sold in caulk tube.


----------



## P.senegalus

> I was just trying to glue some of the gravel into the plastic bases.


^This is what I wanted to try, but didn't want to poison my fish without being positive it wouldn't hurt them


----------



## emc7

aquarium sealant works, but it might not cure if it is thick and/or enclosed. Might be better to stick the base to a biggish rock.


----------



## CyberBob

ahhh ok, I confused myself hehe.
what I ended up doing was securing a few of the bases in plaster of paris. It's completely harmless to the fish and will actually add a source of calcium. It will disolve within a month or so though.
I also superglued a couple bases with gravel. seems to be working great. But, it's too light and the dojos are moving them around very easily. but, it blends in with the gravel pretty good and doesn't look bad when they move it at least.
But, the main thing I did with most of the plants were to just tie the fishing weights to the plastic stub and removed the plastic base completely. This seems to be working the best. The dojos can move them around all they want, the plants still end up facing the right way up and it doesn't look bad at all.
My LFS should be getting in some of the silicone tomorrow. I'll try that out and letcha know how it works. I'm thinking it might be too light though.


----------



## emc7

for aquarium sealant, wait for the smell to go away. You can also soak in water and test the pH. Uncured sealant will give you a pH drop. There are some pics on the site somewhere of arches and caves built of gravel and sealant. A really messy op, you might want to wrap your hands in saran.


----------



## lohachata

use a plastic throw away bowl...put some sealant in it and some dry gravel....mix it up so all of the gravel is coated...then place a gob of it on the plant base and set it on a piece of plastic wrap and shape a base...let it cure for about 24-48 hours....rinse and place in the tank..spread the base out so it will be more stable when you put it in the tank...bury the base in the gravel...


----------



## P.senegalus

> You can also soak in water and test the pH. Uncured sealant will give you a pH drop


 I didn't know that, thanks ;-)



> My LFS should be getting in some of the silicone tomorrow. I'll try that out and letcha know how it works. I'm thinking it might be too light though


If it works for you I know for sure I am going to try it. I might even use some fishing weights and try to glue the gravel on them.



lohachata said:


> use a plastic throw away bowl...put some sealant in it and some dry gravel....mix it up so all of the gravel is coated...then place a gob of it on the plant base and set it on a piece of plastic wrap and shape a base...let it cure for about 24-48 hours....rinse and place in the tank..spread the base out so it will be more stable when you put it in the tank...bury the base in the gravel...


I think I'm going to try that! Sounds fun. I used super glue on one plant and it was still pretty light and some of the gravel fell off in the water, so i'll give this a go. If it works good, i'm gonna try to make a cave


----------



## lohachata

get a clay flowerpot and break it in half....cover the inside and outside with the gravel..


----------



## P.senegalus

lohachata said:


> get a clay flowerpot and break it in half....cover the inside and outside with the gravel..


I'm going to do that  I was trying to think of an easy way to make a cave.


----------

